# Peugeot 307 HDI



## Johnboyjfm (27 Jun 2008)

I have a Peugeot 307 HDI and i am having a continuing problem with it. After driving for about 10 minutes from cold my water temp gauge climbs all the way to the top very quickly, the stop light comes on and the display screen tells me that the water coolant temp is too high.

I then stop the car, turn off the ignition, re start the car where everything has returned to normal, drive for a further 3 minutes and it happens again. I repeat the turning off procedure and from there it wont happen again for a couple of days.

I have checked the water level and this is fine. The car does not seem to be excessivly hot and i am stuck for ideas.

Does anyone have any ideas of what may be the problem before i chuck a handful of money at my local dealer for a diagnostic check.....

Thanks


----------



## mathepac (27 Jun 2008)

Intermittant fault in the thermostat or fan? Air locks in the cooling system?

I hope when you say "water" you mean proper Peugeot spec coolant


----------



## howertings (28 Jun 2008)

I can't remember the technical terminology, but I think that cars generally have a mechanical spring-operated valve that gradually opens the coolant inside the engine block to the rest of the cooling circuit once the coolant inside the engine block reaches a certain temperature.  The purpose of this is to help the engine reach its optimum temperature as soon as possible after a cold start.  It could be that in your case this valve does not open or only partly opens, so that your engine quickly overheats.  If your engine is overheating but the coolant in your radiator and expansion bottle is cold or moderately warm then this is a possible cause.  If so then the fix is usually very simple.  A decent local mechanic will be able to spot this quickly.  They could also do a diagnostic check at the same time if they have the kit.


----------



## mathepac (28 Jun 2008)

@howertings - its called a thermostat.


----------



## Johnboyjfm (1 Jul 2008)

thanks for the replies.

Howertings, your point about cold start sounds like the right thing, I have noticed that the temp gauge wont move at all to start then just jumps to max and will then go back to running temp when the ignition is re started, so must be a cold start problem.

Will start by replacing the thermostat methinks.

Thanks again.


----------



## 307 (2 Jul 2008)

We had the same problem with ours when we had it,brought it to dealer and the thermostat was faulty,gowans replaced it under warrenty not sure if yours still is in warrenty or not but worth a try.


----------

